# Gifts for my sisters



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Our mother passed a year ago and I've been making quilts for my sibs from her fabric stash and clothing. It has been a wonderful journey for me. I have one more to go and then I start making table runners for all her grands.
Just wanted to share.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What beautiful memories you've stitched up. You'll have one for yourself, too?


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful work...what lovely gifts.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a lot of work, and a very sentimental gift! Beautiful!


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

What a beautiful gift. I'm sure your sisters will treasure them forever.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments.

These are gifts of love but only another quilter knows how much fun the work is. Mom and sis #2 went to Germany years ago and I found a small panel she had purchased there that I'm using for sis's quilt, not sure how I'm going to use it but I'm sure something will come to me. 

I am planning a crazy quilt for myself, Mom loved bling and I have alot of sequined stuff and velvets ect. that will be perfect for a crazy quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks for the photos and ideas. I have old shirts and worn jeans from an Uncle that I need to make pillows or something for his sisters/brother to remember him by, and other significant people. I like your designs.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are beautiful and the what I can see of the log cabin in the background is too!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THEY WILL BE LOVED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Those are wonderful!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are both beautiful--what a wonderful sibling you are!!!!! Is all the fabric from your Mom's stuff, or did you add in some other stuff?


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you again for such kind comments.

hmsteader71, we love our cabin too, it's not really log, just cedar siding but the deck where I took pics was built with cedar logs we harvested from our farm.

Tinker, all the dark fabric and about half the light is Mom's, I added some light from my stash and bought the background batik in the top pic.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice work...they will be soooo loved.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

They're amazing. So beautiful!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

They are just gorgous! I especially love the first one -- what is that pattern?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I just had to come back and take another look. 
You are wonderfully skilled and I really appreciate your color combinations and design balance. 
What wonderful gifts to make for your sisters.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

So talented. I hope those relatives appreciate you! You do have a way with colors. Wish I did!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What a beautiful idea and the quilts are also very pretty. I think I might try the same thing if my sister that was taking care of our mother has any of her stuff still around. She passed away this last Feb.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

What a LOVELY thing to do. I know your mom would be smiling and proud.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so beautiful!! And I love that you are making them out of her clothing and fabric stash. Such a wonderful idea!


----------

